# Benrus Commemorative World War Ii Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This looks interesting, has any got or seen one?


















[attachmentid=6438]



> During World War II, Korean and Vietnam conflicts, Benrus supplied millions of watches to the U.S. military. All of those conformed to the rigorous military specifications of 1942. This reproduction mechanical wind-up watch, assembled in the U.S. factory, include a stainless steel water resistant case. Swiss movement with full 17 jewel mechanism and luminmous dial and hands. Watch also features the "hack" feature that permits the sweep second hand to stop when the crown was pulled, allowing soldiers to synchronize their watches. Made to same exacting standards as the original, the watch comes with a O.D. green tropical weather strap and a canvas/leather field pouch.


Price isn`t bad $99 although obviously postage & tax etc would boost that up.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That would be a 67-72 era Vietnam piece. And if you wait and look hard enough you can find a real one in the range of $100-$180. Just watch for polished edges and ensure the movement has not been switched from the field pieces (plastic) to a different case usually marked auto on the back. I have a few of these, 69 is my favorite, the movements are solid. Some were hack, some were not, H3 markings did not come till later, some had white tipped seconds hands some had red tipped, dials were sterile, few changes here and there.

/http://www.50717.com/us/


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

took a picture to show what the vintage version looks like, nothing touched on this one the color is off a bit in my pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

James said:


> took a picture to show what the vintage version looks like, nothing touched on this one the color is off a bit in my pic


Thanks James, nice photo


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

280054762752 this was a nice one some days ago, best I saw for months, my max was 99.99 (under one of my bidding names) it went for 119.50, but I honestly did not need another one of these, had I known would have turned you onto it. Keep your eyes open and you will nab a real one M8 vs. a clone if you wish, this one is March 1973, Swiss parts for repairs are readily available.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > took a picture to show what the vintage version looks like, nothing touched on this one the color is off a bit in my pic
> ...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is another of mine mind you lume is spotty somewhat but again all original and yet different manufactured 2 months apart from the first one I showed you, can u tell I like Benrus


----------

